
What is OpenID for? (Heavy criticism of OpenID) - nickb
http://srmsblog.burtongroup.com/2007/09/what-is-openid-.html
======
sethg
As far as I can tell, OpenID is intended to provide a decentralized
replacement for the current practice of everyone having separate usernames and
passwords for each Web service they subscribe to.

On the one hand, I think this is a Good Thing, because the current way of
doing things is so unwieldy and insecure.

On the other hand, OpenID's improvement over the current system is not very
large.

